# Wondering how to install pic's in sig.



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

Can someone please enlighten me about how to do some different things with my signature and profile? Figured out how to add a pic in my avatar, that was pretty easy, but can't seem to fig out the sig!:dunno:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i dunno how to do fancy things i was actually going to post something asking for help about that bout if u you to have a basic pic on your signature just go to user cp then to signature then go to the small square box right under undo and there you can copy and paste a website pic into that and upload it into your sig


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Go to TinyPic Video and Photo Sharing
upload ur pic
then it will give u the option of 3-4 url's
choose IMG Link: for forums and bulletin boards
copy and past into ur sig
all done


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

*Thankyou!!*

Appreciate the info!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah, I did all that and it still dosnt work, it just has the link. I got the







thing in there, but it still isn't working can someone help?


----------

